# Gilden in D3



## Hraeshvelgr (30. Juni 2008)

Etwas, was mich sehr interessieren würde, wäre eure Ansicht über das Gildensystem in Diablo.

Ich beziehe mich mal auf D2, lediglich. Es war für mich damals sehr nervig, mit Freunden eine Gilde zu gründen und dadurch ne 99er BowAma zu vernachlässigen. Schliesslich einigte man sich auf einen Namen und MUSSTE einen neuen Charakter erstellen, der dann "Clankürzel-Purzel" hieß, denn nur so ging es, seine Zugehörigkeit zur Gilde zu zeigen.

Auch gab es ja keine ingame Struktur wie in WoW z.B., man wusste lediglich durch das Gildenkürzel von der Gilde und die Zugehörigkeit Einzelner. Auf der Website dann konnte man mehr erfahren, aber das war's auch schon.

Was meint ihr? Könnte man es so weiterführen oder sollte man dem ganzen mehr Ingame-Möglichkeiten geben wie Rangsystem, jederzeitiges Inviten und damit die Neuerstellung eines Charakters zu umgehen? Also ich wäre dafür. Das wäre echt eine Verbesserung, die einen großen Bonus bringen würde.

Nun denn, eure Meinungen.


----------



## Aranie (30. Juni 2008)

Ja da kann ich dir nur zustimmen. Ein wirkliches Gildenleben war in D2 einfach nie möglich, da es unter anderem keinen eigenen Chat in Games gab (abgesehen von der lobby) und man so auch nicht gut zusammen spielen konnte.

Ich hoffe das die Gildenfunktionen in der Art von wow übernommen werden. Sprich jeder bekommt unter seinem Namen ein Gildenkürzel und es gibt einen eigenden Gildenchat.


----------



## Phyraxos (30. Juni 2008)

An sich eine klasse Idee, nur.... jetzt kommt meine große Angst :

Ich glaube bzw hoffe es aber nicht, dass wenn zuviel neues implementiert wird, es einfach nicht mehr das gute alte Diablo-Feeling aufruft  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Dies zählt ja noch unter etwas kleineren Erneuerungen, wenns es denn kommt. Aber wie gesagt, zuviel komplett neue Features könnten es versauen.


----------



## Hraeshvelgr (30. Juni 2008)

Ja klar, man könnte meinen, dass man dann beinahe WoW spiele würde, kämen zuviele Features, vor allem ähnliche. Aber ich finde, dass sie doch ein wenig Augenmerk auf das Gildenwesen legen sollten, weil früher war's echt schwer. Als sich meine Gilde auflöste, wie oft wurde ich wegen dem Kürzel meines Chars angewhispert ob wir noch Leute suchen.

Vielleicht würde ja auch eine einfache Möglichkeit, den Namen begrenzt zu ändern (z.b. einmal im MOnat oder so). Da es wohl eh auf Battle.Net gesetzt wird, wird oder könnten ja auch die Kosten hierfür entfallen. Andererseits liegt das Problem hierbei daran, dass das nur serverseitig möglich wäre und einen Bearbeitungsprozeß von denen erfordern würde. Also einfach gleich ein praktischeres Gildensystem einführen und gut ist's.


----------



## Nelia (30. Juni 2008)

Da soll einiges kommen. Hört euch den Buffed Cast an. Gilden soll es geben. Ich denke Blizzard wird das Maximum was Sinn macht reinbrigen. Soweit es zu D3 passt.


----------



## masaeN (30. Juni 2008)

Gilden passen aber eig. auch nicht zu D3 : - )


----------



## Decker (30. Juni 2008)

Gilden- und verbesserte Freundessysteme werden bestimmt auch mit dem neuen Battlenet verwirklicht. Imo sollten die Gilden aber nur zur Verbesserung der Kommunikation dienen oder zum problemloseren inviten in ein Spiel. Irgendwelche Features wie in einem MMORPG halte ich für unangebracht.


----------



## Nelia (30. Juni 2008)

Jo genau Decker so sehe ich das auch. Und wieso nicht zusätzlich einen coolen Gildennamen unter seinem Characternamen so lange es ein vernünftiger Gildenname ist.


----------



## Kleinesschaf (30. Juni 2008)

ich fände es auch gut wenn gilden in diablo eingebaut werden würden. und villeicht eine verbesserte freundesliste,denn die war meiner ansicht nach in diablo 2 eine große katastrophe und total unübersichtlich. ich fände es allerdings irgendwie unpassend in diablo gildenwappenröcke,gildenhäuser oder ähnliches einzubauen,das passt irgendwie nicht in das spiel o.O gerade gildenhäuser wären dort nicht nur völlig unsinnig sondern auch kaum realisierbar...^^ 
dann doch lieber noch nen gildenchatt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

na ja ich werd mal abwarten was da noch so kommt...^^


----------



## Avienne (1. Juli 2008)

Warum kaum realisierbar? Die Realisierung könnte sogar einfacher sein als in WoW, da man in einem MMORPG auch irgendwo Platz braucht. In Diablo könnte die Umsetzung ähnlich sein wie einem Spiel zu joinen... -> Statt irgendwo im Jägerlager (bzw eine Start-Stadt aus D3) steht man dann im Gildenhaus.
Obs Sinn macht ist eine andere Geschichte, wäre jedenfalls die ultimative Ironie wenn Gildenhäuser vor WoW in Diablo kämen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ehrlichgesagt hat es mich immer gewundert, daß sowas nie per Patch oder zumindest Addon nachgereicht wurde. Gilden sind ja nicht nur für Diablo interessant, sondern auch für Warcraft/Starcraft. Da wird es sicher was geben.


----------



## Serenas (1. Juli 2008)

Ich glaube an ein Clansystem, sie werden sicher aus D2 einiges gelernt haben und vom Battle.net. 
Ich für meinen Teil freue mich schon riesig auf DIABLO III!


----------



## Donmo (1. Juli 2008)

Ein Gildensystem wäre echt schick, auch wenn es nicht so ganz zur Story passt, wenn man Gilden als feststehenden Verbund sieht und nicht als zusammengewürfelten Haufen von Abenteurern. Naja eins wissen wir schon: Es kann nur besser werden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Deathstyle (1. Juli 2008)

Ich denke das Freunde/Gildensystem wird in Richtung WC3-Battle.net angelehnt sein.
Finds aber überflüssig, Clans haben ausserhalb von PvP damals keinen Sinn ergeben und selbst da wars nicht wirklich von nöten..


----------



## Avienne (1. Juli 2008)

Sind feste Spielergemeinschaften nicht schon Grund genug?


----------



## Deathstyle (1. Juli 2008)

Jain, wozu braucht eine feste Spielergemeinschaft einen Clan? 
Spricht ja nichts dagegen diese einzubauen, sie erfüllen halt nur keinen Sinn. Was sie übrigens bei WoW ja auch nicht tun, okay - die Gildenbank hat das ja ein wenig verändert. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sreal (1. Juli 2008)

nun Diablo 2 ist 10 jahre alt.. damals dachte man noch nicht an ein "gildensystem" bzw erkannte man damals nicht den sinn darin dies in einem Hack&Slay game unterzubringen.

Ich persönlich hoffe mal drauf, dass sie dies in Diablo 3 mal etwas ausweiten, aber dies nicht zu übertreiben. Diablo ist Diablo und soll auch Diablo bleiben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hraeshvelgr (1. Juli 2008)

Jemand hat hier meinen Nerv getroffen: Ich habe in der Erstellung des Threads einen kapitalen Fehler gemacht. Dadurch, dass ich den Begriff von damals für eine Spielergemeinschaft nicht mehr richtig in Erinnerung habe, habe ich das Wort "Gilde" verwendet. Wenn man sich stattdessen "Clan" denkt, macht es das besser.

Natürlich meinte ich eher Zweckgemeinschaften, die einfach das Inviten in Games etc. einfacher machen. Macht auch viel mehr Spaß in einer Gruppe mit untereinander bekannten einen Akt-Boss zu legen. Angelehnt an D2 war das auch mit dem Loot dann besser und fairer, was ja in D3 wegfallen wird.

Aber eben so kleine Neuerungen wie einfacheres Leaven/Joinen mit JEDEM Char zu jeder Zeit wären schon nett, sowas wie Gildenhäuser, Gildenstätte, Wappenröcke, Sauflieder was auch immer würde ich nicht unbedingt begrüßen. Das würde mMn einfach nicht passen und würde (momentan) 12 Jahre Flair und Gameplay irgendwie "zerstören".


----------



## Skorni (1. Juli 2008)

Hallo Zusammen

Ich halte gar nichts von Gilden in Diablo... da es so ca. nichts mit dem Spiel zu tun hat...
Das Spiel Diablo ist kein Ort um mit Kumpels abzuhängen und schöne Kaffee Kränzchen zu führen..

Wenn leute zusammen spielen dann können die sich auch einfach adden und oder über TS zusammen kommunizieren um NOCH schneller in ein Game zu joinen.

Grüsse


----------



## KICKASSEZ (1. Juli 2008)

wie wäre es denn mit einer art offline/online lösung?

man startet das spiel und wird mit dem server verbunden. dann spielt man an seiner kampagne weiter, offline -> kann ABER, mit seinen freunden und der gilde chatten, über diese leute zum coop einladen etc. so geht das solo nicht verloren, kann aber trotzdem mit freunden und spielern kommunizieren und so schnell leute für koop finden, was auch extrem spass machen sollte..

was haltet ihr davon?


----------



## Hepheisto (1. Juli 2008)

ich erwarte kein Gildensystem, aber ich erwarte die Möglichkeit auf rigendeine Art und Weis deine zugehörigkeit irgend wie darzustellen.

Das heisst: du erstellst deinen Charakter: Hepheisto (Der name ist fest und kann nicht geändert werden)
und wenn du interesse an einem clan hast wirst du einen Titel hinzufügen können: Hepheisto, Hüter des Lichts
wobei dieser Titel veränderbar sein wird und somit die zugehörigkeit leichter veränderbar sein wird....


----------



## Deathstyle (1. Juli 2008)

Hraeshvelgr, genau deswegen benutze ich das Wort Clan. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Du hast schon recht, es macht definitiv Sinn ein System für den Onlinemodus zu schaffen um das gemeinsame Joinen/Chatten zu erleichtern.
Eine Gilde, die eine zusammengehörigkeit aufzeigt, oder gar Sachen wie Wappenröcke oder son Schmarren gehört meiner Meinung nach nicht in das Spiel - schon allein weil sie keinen Zweck erfüllen und geschichtlich nicht so richtig rein passen.


----------



## Hraeshvelgr (1. Juli 2008)

Hepheisto schrieb:


> ich erwarte kein Gildensystem, aber ich erwarte die Möglichkeit auf rigendeine Art und Weis deine zugehörigkeit irgend wie darzustellen.
> 
> Das heisst: du erstellst deinen Charakter: Hepheisto (Der name ist fest und kann nicht geändert werden)
> und wenn du interesse an einem clan hast wirst du einen Titel hinzufügen können: Hepheisto, Hüter des Lichts
> wobei dieser Titel veränderbar sein wird und somit die zugehörigkeit leichter veränderbar sein wird....



Das würde ich unterschreiben. So stelle es ich mir das auch passend vor.


----------



## CriticaL Nero (3. Juli 2008)

Hraeshvelgr schrieb:


> Das würde ich unterschreiben. So stelle es ich mir das auch passend vor.



*stimmt dir zu* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## tacky (5. Juli 2008)

diablo2 hatte ja viel mit battle.net und co zu tun ... also viel mit channels etc ..
genauso wie in wc3 .. 
und da gibt es auch ein gilden/clan system.
also ich könnte mir vorstellen, dass es so wie wc3 ablaufen könnte, dass sich leute in nem channel treffen und aus denen dann eine gilde entstehen kann .. und das ganze management der gilde auch übers battle.net läuft.


----------



## Geige (5. Juli 2008)

gildensystem is eher nix imho
aber eine gute freundeslistenfuntkion und ein guter ingame chat wären schon super =D


----------



## Malarki@buffed (5. Juli 2008)

Also was ich persönlich genial finden würde, was aber trotzdem wohl nicht zu erwarten ist.
Wären:

-Gilden
-Raidinstanzen (mit Taktik)
-Vernünftige Arena Turniere
-Battlegrounds

Also so ein wenig von WoW abgekupfert, sagen wir.. als endcontent neben
den Normalen Farmruns auf Diablo usw.. fände ich schon irgendwie genial.
Würde auch dazu passen das Diablo & WoW Arsenal zusammengelegt werden... irgendsowas haben die doch schon erwähnt.

Also ich fände es spitze!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jackaal (13. Februar 2009)

Sreal schrieb:


> nun Diablo 2 ist 10 jahre alt.. damals dachte man noch nicht an ein "gildensystem" bzw erkannte man damals nicht den sinn darin dies in einem Hack&Slay game unterzubringen.


Hehe. Das stimmt nicht ganz so. Siehe unten ..

Ich hoffe das Blizzard sich erinnert wie aktiv Clans in Diablo2 waren. Fansites haben Turniere veranstaltet. Spieler haben freiwillig Accounts und Charaktere mit ClanTags benannt und alles trotz fehlendem Support.

Nun ein umfangreiches Gildensystem stelle ich mir schon aufwaendig vor und hier sind meine Zweifel ob Blizzard so weit dafuer gehen will. Schliesslich haben sie das geplante Gildensystem fuer Diablo2 leider auch nie umgesetzt. Obwohl sich das Konzept verdammt gut anhoerte und alles beinhaltete was man sich als Gilde wuenschen kann.


Hier eine alte Vorschau des nie vollendeten Gildensystems von Diablo2 .. R I P



> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Jack


----------



## ManicK (14. April 2009)

Malarki@buffed schrieb:


> Also was ich persönlich genial finden würde, was aber trotzdem wohl nicht zu erwarten ist.
> Wären:
> 
> -Gilden
> ...



jop das wäre echt sehr geil! aber ich glaube nicht das sowas kommen wird.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



oder blizzard will guildwars angreifen, dann könnte sowas in der art kommen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




/bitte,bitte,bitte,bitte


----------



## Vervane (14. April 2009)

Ich finde es auch gut wenn eine Art Gildensystem eingebaut wird, aber ich will aufkeinen Fall das Diablo so wird wie WoW, nicht weil ich WoW nicht mag (tu ich zwar aber das ist jetzt nicht der Grund^^) sondern einfach weil D3 für mich immer noch ein Hack n Slay Game soll wo man einfach stupide alles ummäht was kommt und nicht 30min besprechen muss wie man einen Boss legen muss.


----------



## jeef (15. April 2009)

Deathstyle schrieb:


> Jain, wozu braucht eine feste Spielergemeinschaft einen Clan?
> Spricht ja nichts dagegen diese einzubauen, sie erfüllen halt nur keinen Sinn. Was sie übrigens bei WoW ja auch nicht tun, okay - die Gildenbank hat das ja ein wenig verändert.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Man weiss nicht genau was D3 bringt also kannst du nicht sagen das sie keinen Sinn erfüllen (in D2 schon da sind sie suboptimal)

Und es gibt echt viele "Clans" die sich schon immerhin einen schlechten Ruf geschaffen haben in d2 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Davatar (15. April 2009)

Ich denk Gilden wären praktisch fürs Handeln der Gegenstände und damit man nicht zig Lageraccounts anlegen muss ^^


----------



## fst (14. Juni 2009)

diablo war, ist ja immer ab 16 oder 18....der vorteil darin ist das einfach generell mehr effekte ins spiel reingehauen werden als in WOW ...besonderst die nahkampfszenen werden effektreicher sein als in WOW,und dann noch ne gut funktionierende GILDENeinstellung ...;;OOO würde WOW ja mal weghauen ..dazu kostet es monatlich nix 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 *grins* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tja (15. Juni 2009)

Diablo *muß* Diablo bleiben. Ein zu komfortables Gildensystem bzw. Freundesliste sind da einfach fehl am Platz. Was viele nicht verstehen (wollen), ist die Tatsache, *dass Diablo 3 kein MMORPG! ist.*

Blizzard hat das Spiel schon weit genug beschnitten (Wowgrafik, Autostats, Umskillung möglich, kein Horadrim Würfel usw.), es wäre fatal, hier weitere MMORPG Elemente einzubauen. Auch wird eine der beliebtesten Klassen ->Nekromant weggelassen. Man weiß noch nicht einmal, ob der Hardcore-Modus zurückkehren wird!

Ich hoffe, Blizzard ist sich seiner Schuld gegenüber den Fans bewußt und hört auch auf die verständlichen Einwände.


----------



## madmurdock (15. Juni 2009)

Ein Gildensys wie in WoW würde mir total reichen.



Tja schrieb:


> Diablo *muß* Diablo bleiben. Ein zu komfortables Gildensystem bzw. Freundesliste sind da einfach fehl am Platz. Was viele nicht verstehen (wollen), ist die Tatsache, *dass Diablo 3 kein MMORPG! ist.*
> 
> Blizzard hat das Spiel schon weit genug beschnitten (Wowgrafik, Autostats, Umskillung möglich, kein Horadrim Würfel usw.), es wäre fatal, hier weitere MMORPG Elemente einzubauen. Auch wird eine der beliebtesten Klassen ->Nekromant weggelassen. Man weiß noch nicht einmal, ob der Hardcore-Modus zurückkehren wird!
> 
> Ich hoffe, Blizzard ist sich seiner Schuld gegenüber den Fans bewußt und hört auch auf die verständlichen Einwände.




Das sehe ich komplett anders als du. Und das sagt jemand mit mindestens 2k+ Lod + Classic Leveln 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ... wahrscheinlich mehr. Einen verstattenen Char neu anzufangen ist einfach nur grausig.. Natürlich soll Dia3 kein MMORPG werden, jedoch die nervigen Sachen aus Dia würde ich gerne vermissen...


----------



## Hraeshvelgr (26. Juni 2009)

Tja schrieb:


> Diablo *muß* Diablo bleiben. Ein zu komfortables Gildensystem bzw. Freundesliste sind da einfach fehl am Platz. Was viele nicht verstehen (wollen), ist die Tatsache, *dass Diablo 3 kein MMORPG! ist.*
> 
> Blizzard hat das Spiel schon weit genug beschnitten (Wowgrafik, Autostats, Umskillung möglich, kein Horadrim Würfel usw.), es wäre fatal, hier weitere MMORPG Elemente einzubauen. Auch wird eine der beliebtesten Klassen ->Nekromant weggelassen. Man weiß noch nicht einmal, ob der Hardcore-Modus zurückkehren wird!
> 
> Ich hoffe, Blizzard ist sich seiner Schuld gegenüber den Fans bewußt und hört auch auf die verständlichen Einwände.




Wie bereits erwähnt, war mein Fehler: Ich meinte das Thema natürlich angelehnt an die guten alten Clans in D1, Hellfire/D2 + LoD.

Im Prinzip einfach das Clansystem mit gewissen Extras verfeinert. Keineswegs wie WoW, dazu sind mir die "Monströsitäten" von den Screenshots schon zuviel (wenigstens kommen die Gefallenen wieder, die Murlocs der Diablo Serie).

Gewisse Vereinfachungen wären schon wünschenswert. Und um meinen Vorredner heranzuziehen: Es ist einfach nervig und immens zeitraubend nen Char wieder hochzuspielen (EP Verlust und so). Aus welchen Gründen auch immer, aber eine würde wegfallen, wenn man seine Clanzugehörigtkeit auf eigenen Wunsch hin ändern könnte. Um nur ein Beispiel zu nennen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ich weiß dass das nichts mit dem Thema zu tun hat, aber mir gefällt dieses Smiley einfach 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## coral (26. Juni 2009)

Also ich finde ein Gildensystem sollte es in D3 schon geben , denn so können viele leute hin auf ein Ziel hin arbeiten und sich besser gegenseitig unterstützen.


----------



## Tja (27. Juni 2009)

@Hraeshvelgr

Achso dann habe ich das falsch verstanden, tut mir leid. 

@Coral

Nunja Diablo ist eigentlich "Hack and Slay" da gibt es dann: A.) Maxlevel und B.) beste Ausrüstung. Wobei man diese Ausrüstung eher weniger braucht, da es ja keine Raids etc. gibt.


----------



## Davatar (29. Juni 2009)

Tja schrieb:


> Nunja Diablo ist eigentlich "Hack and Slay" da gibt es dann: A.) Maxlevel und B.) beste Ausrüstung. Wobei man diese Ausrüstung eher weniger braucht, da es ja keine Raids etc. gibt.


"Brauchen" nur wenn man PvP spielt. Ansonsten braucht man die Ausrüstung nicht, ja, aber bei D2 gings ja auch immer drum, seine Jäger und Sammler-Funktion ausspielen zu können. Neben dem hochleveln war das Sammeln der wertvollsten und seltesten Ausrüstung immer auch noch höchstes Ziel.



Tja schrieb:


> Blizzard hat das Spiel schon weit genug beschnitten (Wowgrafik, Autostats, Umskillung möglich, kein Horadrim Würfel usw.), [...]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## TheStormrider (1. Juli 2009)

Gab es in Diablo 1 nen Horadrim Würfeln? Ich dachte nicht. Daher müssen sie ihn nicht wieder einbauen....auch wenn ich ihn will.


----------



## Davatar (2. Juli 2009)

Ich würd D1 nicht unbedingt mit D2 vergleichen ^^ D1 war ein reines Singleplayerspiel, vernünftiges Multiplayer konnte man da vergessen.
Der Würfel hat halt dem Sammler- und Bastlertrieb in mir noch weiteren Ansporn gegeben. Bevor die Runen eingeführt wurden hat man ja zB Edelsteine auch nur noch mitgenommen wenn sie nur makellos oder perfekt waren, die kleineren hat da keinen interessiert.


----------



## Hraeshvelgr (3. Juli 2009)

Davatar schrieb:


> Ich würd D1 nicht unbedingt mit D2 vergleichen ^^ D1 war ein reines Singleplayerspiel, vernünftiges Multiplayer konnte man da vergessen.
> Der Würfel hat halt dem Sammler- und Bastlertrieb in mir noch weiteren Ansporn gegeben. Bevor die Runen eingeführt wurden hat man ja zB Edelsteine auch nur noch mitgenommen wenn sie nur makellos oder perfekt waren, die kleineren hat da keinen interessiert.




Stimmt, was habe ich an Unmengen lädierter Steinchen im Inventar gehabt, nachdem der Würfel kam... da vernachlässigte ich sogar die Item-Runs.


----------



## 1234black (3. Juli 2009)

wenn es so gehn würde wär ich dabei.Wäre schon super


----------



## Jesbi (31. Juli 2009)

Da ich vor ein paar Tagen wieder mit D2 angefangen habe, fand ich es schon erstaunlich, das man in den Chats so gut wie keine Clans mehr sieht.

Natürlich war es nicht das gelbe vom Ei einen neuen Char anfangen zu müssen, wenn man einem Clan beigetreten ist, aber es hat auch verhindert, das die Leute ständig die Clans gewechselt haben.

Ich weiss nicht ob es heute noch geht, wir hatten damals auch unseren eigenen Clan-Channel mit einem eingestellten SC Channelbot, der bestimmte Spieler oder eben Spieler, die nicht zum Clan gehörten oder nicht eingeladen waren wieder aus dem Channel geworfen hat.

Der Vorteil eines Clans liegt doch dabei, das man, auch wenn Diablo kein MMO sein mag, nicht alleine zocken will und was einem Random alles so begegnet kennt man ja.

Es wurden früher auch Aktionen gestartet, das man mit befreundeten Clans Timeruns gemacht hat, ein Zweierteam und dann einen Timerun auf die Endbosse.

Zu meiner aktiven Zeit gab es auch noch PK-Clans, wie zB den Metzelverein und so wurde bei Sichtung und PK aktivierung schon versucht Jagd zu machen.
Also auch in D2 haben meines erachtens die Clans ihren Sinn gehabt, wie es heute ist weiss ich nicht, hab vor zwei Tagen erst wieder installiert und es fühlte sich auf Anhieb gut an.

Von daher erhoffe ich mir für D3 ähnlich gute Clan-Erlebnisse wie ich sie mit D2 hatte.

mfg


----------

